
Ask HN: Is a roommate finding platform for leasing a good idea? - josemcm
I am thinking about creating a platform that helps people find roommates in order to rent a place together and I would like to know some opinions from the HN community regarding the business model and features.<p>1. Do you think there is room for another player? There are a lot of platforms out there, some better than others, tho I still find it curious how some people still rely heavily on craigslist&#x2F;reddit for this.
2. What are the main features that would convince you to use something like this if ever?
3. What is the business model that would attract you? Would you pay more for freemium, or a subscription-based model?<p>Thanks!
======
eksemplar
Is it a good idea? Yes. But the value of a roommate finding platform isn’t the
platform it’s the amount of people who use it.

That’s why most people use traditional social media. A few shares on Facebook
and you’ve reached thousands of local people.

So for a business idea, your focus should be on adoption. I mean, any web
developer can build a roommate finding website in a few weeks.

------
sh87
I'd start with looking at a sub-segment that you can reach within the larger
roommate seeking group of people you plan to target.

Say people moving for work for example. I'd first pick an area that is fertile
with people moving for work and seeking roommates. I'd then pitch this
platform to as many work places that I possibly can. Give out
stickers/pamphlets/freebies and ask them to be handed to new/potential
employees or at least get them to recommended you to to such folks.

Next, I'd reach out to popular communities that are roommate friendly and do
the same to try to get them to recommend your platform to folks seeking
roommates.

Next, keep track of every lead, every post on CL/Reddit/Fb in that area of
focus to gain some sort of edge or insight into your customers needs.

That should provide enough data to plan next steps.

